# New KD-7000-problems!



## Halo-M Nubians (Oct 26, 2007)

Because of a recent thread I ordered a kd-7000 from old will..it came yesterday and I was so excited to try it out. Well its not working! I started weighing things around the house and knew it just was not right so pulled out my old soap scale-nothing wrong with it I just wanted one with more capacity(it only does up to 6lbs). Anyway, it is WAyyyy off-like by a pound or more at times.

I was wondering if it had something to do with the how the tray sets on it..nothing I could find in the directions said anything about that. I just set it lightly in the slots and it weighs horribly. When I'd tare it often would not come back to 0..so then I tried pressing the platform in more firmly and I got some proper weights but it is still hit and miss. What am I doing wrong-or did I just get a lemon :sniffle


----------



## susie (Oct 28, 2007)

Mishael-
I was having the same prob with my new scale-- I finally determined that the top of the weight wasn't settled in the holes equally, so i pressed them in to what looked an equal amount. Also I noticed that I need to have the item more centered than on the side of the platform-- that helped, but yea I'm disconcerted too

I thought about calling Old Will and seeing what they say, just haven't gotten a chance-- but hey I bought it so I'd be more accurate not less! 

-- is that where you bought yours? 

I just tried mine again, and i can't get it to be wrong... hmmm -- do you want Old will Knott's number?
Susie


----------



## Halo-M Nubians (Oct 26, 2007)

Yeah, I got it at old will. It was bothering me that it changes when you move the item on the platform. I paid $10 for my scale I've been soaping with for over a year and it is solid..doesn't matter where the item is placed. I don't get it! Waaaaa!


----------



## susie (Oct 28, 2007)

Yep- I recognize that feeling :yeahthat
Did you check and see that the legs of the platform a seated equally on all 4 legs?

Susie


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

maybe some of these hints will help
http://www.saveonscales.com/product_support.html


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Why on earth didn't you call him?

I had a problem with my scale when I first got it, mine is so old it's a KD600 and I still use it everyday. Well now I know the problem wasn't the scale it was me not knowing how to use it  But before I could wrap it up and send it back to him for him to fix he has sent me a new one in the mail! He is great. This isn't some big company, this is one person. Call him!!!! Vicki


----------



## susie (Oct 28, 2007)

I did call them today- I got a gal that only could offer to send me a label so I can return the scale for replacement or refund she wasn't any help in trying to fix the problem. Not sure which I'm going to do as of this point.

I think it's just a matter of centering the weight... if the weight is centered on the scale it reads consistent.. if it's off to the side or the back it reads inconsistent.
What were you doing wrong with your scale Vicki?

Susie


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I had the button on the bottom set for pounds and couldn't get it to do ounces. When I got my new one I 
read the directions ....I had also no idea how to tare something! Vicki


----------

